# Tempering valves



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been asked to bid on a project supplying and installing tempering valves for a senior care facility remodeling project. I have never purchased or installed these, but I think the basic idea is that these regulate the temperature of hot water to the devices served downstream of the device. 

I haven't been onsite yet, so I have no ideas about the existing systems. Any insights on price expectations, installation issues, maintenance needs, or other concerns? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Speakman new Sentinel Pro TP Shower Valve protects from both scalding & thermal shock.

They are marketing them to Hospitals, hotels, and nursing homes to prevent future lawsuits.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've been asked to bid on a project supplying and installing tempering valves for a senior care facility remodeling project. I have never purchased or installed these, but I think the basic idea is that these regulate the temperature of hot water to the devices served downstream of the device.
> 
> I haven't been onsite yet, so I have no ideas about the existing systems. Any insights on price expectations, installation issues, maintenance needs, or other concerns? Thanks in advance.


 I'm not altogether sure which portions of the 2009 UPC have been adopted by California regarding Tempering Valve requirements -- Nor am I sure how the recent lead free legislation impacts which devices are allowable.

Washington State is pretty clear in requiring tempering valves for residential bathtubs, bidets, whirlpool tubs and publicly accessible lavatories.

A couple of things to consider:

Tempering valves must be installed in readily accessible locations.

Point of use tempering valves must be of the variety that contain internal check valves.

I settled on the Caleefi 5213 series -- It's readily available in my area in a number of form factors and is endorsed by our Lead Plumbing Inspector as the device best suited to meet the new ASSE 1070 requirements.

Beyond that, I'm every bit as befuddled as you are.

I do think you should take the time to research your local requirements, though. California's lead free initiative has sidelined quite a few of the manufacturers we have come to trust for reliability -- I'd really be bummed to hear you installed devices that met the ASSE 1070 requirements but failed the lead free requirements.

And definitely dig into the ASSE 1070 requirements as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the insights. I visited the property today and had a little tour of the place. Basically, it's managed senior residential apartments, not a care facility. But because there is or was a lawsuit regarding scalding water, the management company has been changing the old valves to single handle pressure balance models (ie Moen Posi-temp.)

I'm getting some prices tomorrow for thermostatic shower valves, and tempering valves to install in the water heater rooms, just to cover all the bases. That way, I'll give too many options that they'll never fully comprehend the exorbitant fee structure. J/k 

Yes, our low lead law (AB 1953) made things kind of rough a while back. At the old shop I worked at, we had a heavy inventory of non-compliant product that eventually was returned for credit. Hassle...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

There was a case where a contractor was sued because of thermal shock in a nursing home. Can't remember all the details, but the tempering valve had something to do with it. Maybe even stacking. Having the extra protection at the point of use makes sense. There is a known issue with low-flow showerhead and Speakman's valve addresses that problem.

Good luck with your proposal.



> Speakman's Unveils the Innovative SentinelPro T/P Shower Valve Line
> The SentinelPro T/P is a dual element thermostatic and pressure balanced valve which is certified to meet ASSE 1016 at 1.5 gallons per minute.
> 
> NEW CASTLE, DE, November 06, 2010 /24-7PressRelease/ -- Speakman Company is pleased to introduce its latest plumbing innovation, the SentinelPro T/P Shower Valve. The SentinelPro T/P is a dual element thermostatic and pressure balanced valve which is certified to meet ASSE 1016 at 1.5 gallons per minute.
> ...


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Seems we've been doing a lot of work lately where there is a master valve on the main and then one added at each fixture.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Nursing homes here have a pretty close tolorances concerning hot water in public areas. If I remember correctly the shower must be between 100F -110F. These work great. 

http://www.leonardvalve.com/products.asp?l=172


----------

